# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Marcaje de productos: ¿Cómo funciona?

## Dinasti2

*Hola quería hablarles de uno de mis problemas que tenia con mis productos, ya que vendo materiales de construcción y siempre se me perdían algunos o no me alcanzaban, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos para que me ayudaran a tener una buena organización de mis productos, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página web en donde me platicaban del marcaje el cual es muy utilizado por muchas industrias para tener un mejor manejo de los productos, además de los diferentes tipos de marcaje que hay y que se utilizan para diferentes materiales. Si no saben qué tipo de marcaje usar en sus productos o que utilizar para tener una mejor organización de estos vean la siguiente página, les ayudara mucho:* Marcaje de productos: ¿Cómo funciona? | Industrial Cody MéxicoIndustrial Cody MéxicoTemas similares: Artículo: FarmApp: Así funciona el Waze del agro Artículo: Productos bandera: ¿Cómo les ha ido en la última década? Artículo: Así funciona el proyecto hidroenergético Olmos (Infografía) Como funciona un horno de convección por aire forzado Delta ¿Cómo la Ves?: Precios de productos agrícolas a la baja

----------

